# What does fin rot look like?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

My girl artemis has black on the end of her fins and little bits jutting out, almost like a crowntail, but like.. one crowntail way back in the line of veils. 

she is all red and her fins are tinted red but mostly clear. she was the least healthy of the 4 i got. they all get along well. she is blind on one side but get along. She is gaining weight since i got her with like no weight on her at all, lethargic, hung at the bottom, poor color, the other fish beat up on her, but shes getting better. She fends for herself and eats food now.

so the end of her tail is a line of black and the tiny spikes. Could this be normal? and her other fins look healthy, her bottom fin has a gap...

I keep my water pristine and have never had fin rot in my tank before. I dont think she had it at the pet shop im not sure...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

When seeking help it would be very important to answer these questions so we can better identify and cure the disease, or symptom 



> Housing
> What size is your tank?
> What temperature is your tank?
> Does your tank have a filter?
> ...


*

Fin Rot Information*
*
Symptoms*
-Ripped tails, bloodshot, black edged, or has a fuzzy white appearance in the edge
-The Betta will become unusually inactive 
-Won't eat
-Looks pale, and looses lots of color

*Causes*
This profilic disease is caused by stressful water conditions primarily but here are a few main examples of the conditions it is most likely found in

-Poor water quality with unacceptable amounts of ammonia, along with nitrites and nitrates
-Nippy tankmates
-Incompatible tankmates
-Tailbiting
-Plastic plants ripping fins constantly
-Over feeding 
-Over crowding
-Sometimes after a disease, while the bettas immune system is low it can strike unexpectedly 

*Treatment*

This disease is most commonly treated with mainly

-daily water changes of around 25-50 so more diseases dont settle in while the Betta is vulnerable
-a high quality fin rot treatment. Use tetracycline or Ampicillin for the best possible results

*Prevention*
-Keep the water clean
-don't over feed
-choose the right tankmates
-make sure that the bettas fins are always in the best shape
-keep the water heated
-change the water weekly


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 29 gal
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? yes just added today tho
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 3 other girl bettas and 6 tetras

Food 
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? tetra crisps (tetra brand not breed)
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2-3 times daily

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? maybe twice a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 15%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? water conditioner nitrifying bacteria sometimes ph up if needed

Water Parameters: 
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

well let me go check!

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: 0 but theese tests r gettin hatd 2 read
Nitrate:like 5-10
pH:6.8
Hardness:150
Alkalinity: 40-80

Symptoms and Treatment 
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? i just got her
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? shes been MORE active and confident and able to defend herself since i got her
When did you start noticing the symptoms? idk
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? not rlly but theres already pristine water conditions and aquarium salt
Does your fish have any history of being ill? IDK!!! but she is blind in one eye
How old is your fish (approximately)? NO IDEA!! lol


----------

